
Show HN: Blogo - A blog editor Mac app for WordPress bloggers - amurepinho
http://www.getblogo.com
======
semerda
Installed it. Very nice and clean layout. Well done folks! Now for the feature
requests :-) \- disqus vs wp spam prone comments integration? \- mobile
version? I usually begin all my blog posts while walking. Currently use Notes
on the iPhone and love how when I get back to my MBP its there synced. Just
these 2 would be enough for me to switch to using this as my tool of choice
for blogging.

~~~
amurepinho
Amazing feedback semerda!

# Disqus vs wp spam prone comments integration?

Absolutely. This is an important feature we NEED to deliver.

# Writing posts while walking

Yeah, we are finishing a "secret integration" for this exactly situation in
the next few weeks.... :)

~~~
semerda
No worries, anytime! Happy to help with Beta testing. I write for 2 blogs.

~~~
amurepinho
Fantastic!

Just saw your post about Yerba Mate. I'll be in SF in September and I'll bring
1 pack of brazilian yerba mate for you. I drink everyday and it's delicious.
You'll love it.

~~~
semerda
Sounds good :-)

------
personlurking
First thing I saw "só testando mesmo" in the screen cap. Well, parece legal
(looks cool), I'd like to test it out but, unfortunately, I've got the only
mac (the original MBA) that doesn't allow upgrading to 10.8/9.

Nice work, though

~~~
amurepinho
Hey, thanks! We tried to support 10.8 but there's a lot of features that
wasn't supported by the OS, like native notifications, iCloud etc. :/

------
kmfrk
Would be interesting, if it could plug(o) into Draft
([http://draftin.com](http://draftin.com)).

Great concept, though; it's not just an editor, but a publishing tool (CMS).

~~~
amurepinho
Hi there. We have plans to integrate with many platforms and partners. At this
moment we will focus on WordPress to validate and iterate faster.

------
grimborg
It never stops loading and it crashes on me when I try to type anything. I
have a self-signed certificate, maybe that is the cause? I'm running the
latest version of Wordpress.

~~~
rprotector
@grimborg can you please email us at support@getblogo.com (or submit a ticket
via our website) with this issue? We can help you better at our support
channel. Thanks!

------
robertomb
Glad to see how fast Blogo is growing. Rough team, as Amure is well known for
any brazilian involved in startups. Cons that Linux/Android would be lovely
welcome.

------
ggorenstein1
OMG! Blogging just got so much easier. I was dreaming about a tool that would
allow me to startup a few different posts and came back to edit and publish
them later.

------
cheez
My blogging suffered severely when Blogo stopped working with the latest OSX a
couple of years ago. Why did you guys stop working on it?

~~~
amurepinho
It was a different team and different time. The main reason is that Apple
decided not to support Ruby/Cocoa anymore and at that time, the team wasn't
ready to rebuild it. Now, I can guarantee we'll do everything possible to
recover your trust. It would be awesome to have you onboard again.

~~~
cheez
No worries, things happen. I knew it was due to Apple and rewriting an app is
hard.

------
gverri
Looking good. It reminds me of Windows Live Writer. Are you beta? How can I
try it?

~~~
amurepinho
Hey, good to hear from you. Yes, we've just released our public beta and you
can download it on our website if you join the beta program.

About Windows Live Writer, we do have a lot of beta users that migrate from
Windows to Mac and are helping us building a very good product. WLW still have
a lot of users but Microsoft decided to shut it down. :/

~~~
gverri
Can we expect a Windows version?

~~~
amurepinho
Hi gverri. We believe in creating a tool for all bloggers, despite their OS.
:)

Sounds good?

------
dang
Hey you guys: you're tripping HN's voting ring detector like mad, and all the
new accounts you're creating are just getting themselves and the rest of you
penalized. Please don't do that! (And no sockpuppet comments either.)

Best of luck with the project!

Edit: oh, I'm afraid this post doesn't qualify to be a Show HN because the
product isn't ready to be tried out. As the new guidelines say
([https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)),
landing pages and beta signups definitely don't count. But you're welcome to
do a Show HN later when the product is ready to be played with.

If I'm reading this wrong, let us know (hn@ycombinator.com) and we'll put
"Show HN" back in the title.

~~~
amurepinho
Can I just change the link to be a direct download one?

~~~
dang
Yes, absolutely, if the software is ready to be tried out. And we'll put "Show
HN" back in the title in that case, too.

